# Problem printing shaded cells



## Expiry (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my colleagues has a spreadsheet that has cells with a RAG status. Some of those cells, as well as being green, have diagonal shading applied.

A version of this is printed every day and today the cells that are green and shaded have printed white. The green or red only cells have printed green or red as expected.

I mocked this up on my PC and sent to the same printer and had the same problem.

Someone else mocked it up and sent to a different printer and it was fine.

So, I know it's an issue with the printer, but I don't know why.

Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Domski (Apr 15, 2011)

Could be worth re-installing the printer driver.

Dom


----------



## WaterGypsy (Apr 15, 2011)

Expiry said:


> Someone else mocked it up and sent to a different printer and it was fine.


 
Have you tried sending your mock up to the different printer? You need to do that to prove that it is that particular printer


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 16, 2011)

Is the printer for that workbook set to Black and White? That could cause light shades to revert to white background.

Denis


----------

